# mook jong



## theneuhauser (Oct 20, 2002)

ive been wondering why there are so few systems that use the "wing chun" wooden dummy(mook jong). it seems like a useful training tool, somewhat unique in the skill sets that it developes. why havent more arts picked it up?


----------



## 7starmantis (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by theneuhauser _
> 
> *ive been wondering why there are so few systems that use the "wing chun" wooden dummy(mook jong). it seems like a useful training tool, somewhat unique in the skill sets that it developes. why havent more arts picked it up? *



Thats a good question, one that I don't know the answer to, but I will provide my own opinion as to why it isn't adopted by more systems.
I think there are several reasons why. First of them being the training regiment used. Alot of martial arts use partner training to develop the skills learned by the mook jong. Also, I think that the dummy is very usefull for training on your own, but I think training with a partner is the best if possible. Second (or third), I think there are few systems that use the close range techniques to the point where using the dummy would help. I think it is a poor excuse, but still that may come into play. The CMA that utilize the close techniques I think use the wooden dummy, but probably only the very serious students train on them, that is why you do not seem them in abundance. Also, they are quite pricey nowdays.
Sorry if this seems incoherent, I'm at work in the middle of a million things, but these are the few things that come to mind when I try to imagine a reason one would not utalize the wooden dummy. I use it quite alot, at least one we made, and it helps to improve my skill level tremendously. 

7sm


----------



## theneuhauser (Oct 20, 2002)

southern mantis uses it, wing chun does, obviously, ive seen a northern tang lang guy do it in a magazine. it was a different interpretation of it's use, so i see it as a fairly adaptable training tool.
i dont know what others commonly integrate mook jong training, white crane maybe?


----------



## 7starmantis (Oct 20, 2002)

I would assume White Crane uses it, but I don't know for sure.  The advanced students at my school have studied pretty exclusivly either 7 star, Wah Lum, or Hung Gar, and we all work mook jong, but I guess that would be considered "cross training" to most.

7sm


----------



## Skarbromantis (Oct 21, 2002)

In Lee Kam Wings 7 star book, he does a wooden dummy form, I asked about it on another forum, and the info I got is that it is not a true PM form, but a form created by LKW himself, I cant think of any other system that uses the wooden dummy other than WC, (is there?) myself I dont like the dummy as it makes my mantis too wingchungish!  

Skard1


----------



## 7starmantis (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skarbromantis _
> 
> *In Lee Kam Wings 7 star book, he does a wooden dummy form, I asked about it on another forum, and the info I got is that it is not a true PM form, but a form created by LKW himself, I cant think of any other system that uses the wooden dummy other than WC, (is there?) myself I dont like the dummy as it makes my mantis too wingchungish!
> 
> Skard1 *



I think most systems that use the wooden dummy other than WC are probably using it more as introduced by the Sifu's personal opinion. I don't know that many others actually have mook jong forms. Does WC actualy have MJ forms? 

7sm


----------



## Skarbromantis (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 7starmantis _
> 
> *I think most systems that use the wooden dummy other than WC are probably using it more as introduced by the Sifu's personal opinion. I don't know that many others actually have mook jong forms. Does WC actualy have MJ forms?
> 
> 7sm *



Its the only system that does.

The wooden dummy was made for the WC hands, the one that LKW plays on is different to WC, the arms are one on top of each other, not beside, like the WC wooden dummy.

I know JKD has a dummy form, but it was brought to JKD through WC through Bruce Lee, the JKD dummy is different also, as it has a square like a "head" on the top of the dummy.

Skard1


----------



## 7starmantis (Oct 22, 2002)

Anyone know of a place to get a used or "cheap" wooden dummy? I got a link to some plans on how to make one, but I'm impatient and don't have the time to spend on it.

7sm


----------



## theneuhauser (Oct 23, 2002)

i found this on the web, so i cant vouch for the company, but it looks good


wc dummy


----------



## 7starmantis (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by theneuhauser _
> 
> *i found this on the web, so i cant vouch for the company, but it looks good
> 
> ...



Yeah I looked at that company allready, its a little expensive for me though, I'm looking into making one of my own, that way I can even taylor it a bit to me. I've allready got the stain and all for the wood. Guess I should get to it, maybe I could make them and sell them online or something 

7sm


----------



## jongman (Nov 6, 2002)

In reply to a few of the questions here, yes 7sm, wing chun does have a form or 'set' for training with the mook yan jong. It is generally taught coinciding with the Chum Kiu form and through to the Biu Jee form. Some schools may leave it until after these empty-hand forms but it is structured to be learnt in conjunction with them.
Building your own can be slightly tricky, but satisfying all the same, especially when you are keen to learn the sets and become proficient. I have built about twenty for fellow students in the past but have basically given up making them as it is quite time-consuming and repetitive. You may also tire of the bruised fingers from getting hit with the hammer!
I am running a tutorial on my site  http://redjunk.net  for building your own dummy at the moment as most of what is on the site is done with the wooden dummy. (the site has a home-training focus).
Cheers,  J.        :hammer:


----------



## 7starmantis (Nov 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jongman _
> 
> *In reply to a few of the questions here, yes 7sm, wing chun does have a form or 'set' for training with the mook yan jong. It is generally taught coinciding with the Chum Kiu form and through to the Biu Jee form. Some schools may leave it until after these empty-hand forms but it is structured to be learnt in conjunction with them.
> Building your own can be slightly tricky, but satisfying all the same, especially when you are keen to learn the sets and become proficient. I have built about twenty for fellow students in the past but have basically given up making them as it is quite time-consuming and repetitive. You may also tire of the bruised fingers from getting hit with the hammer!
> ...



Sweet! I'll check it out, I know I'll need as much help as possible!! 
I'm at work so I'll look at it when I get some time tonight at home.
Thanks in advance though!!

7sm


----------



## jongman (Nov 6, 2002)

No problem!


----------



## chufeng (Nov 10, 2002)

I trained with a Chinese gentleman whose uncle trained with Yip Man...he built his own Mook Jong out of a telephone pole (obtained at a "surplus" lumber yard). He designed the arms and legs out of PVC plumbing pipe...he anchored the mook jong in a tire filled with cement...Yes, it moved when he practiced, but he said it provided that much more realism because it forced him to adjust his stances.

:asian:
chufeng


----------



## 7starmantis (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chufeng _
> 
> *he built his own Mook Jong out of a telephone pole (obtained at a "surplus" lumber yard). :asian:
> chufeng *



Very good idea!!

Jongman, I have to say as a freelance webdesigner, I am impressed with your webpage. I don't know your background in webdesign, or if you had someone do your page for you, but most MAist do not spend the time to make a site that is well done and quite nice to transverse. I can tell someone put alot of work into the site, good job.

7sm


----------



## theneuhauser (Nov 10, 2002)

arent telephone poles usually very "splintery"? how did he smooth the surface?


----------



## 7starmantis (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by theneuhauser _
> 
> *arent telephone poles usually very "splintery"? how did he smooth the surface? *



I'm planning on sanding and staining mine, so it should be much of a problem, but that is a good point.

7sm


----------



## chufeng (Nov 10, 2002)

He wrapped the striking surface with rope...much like an old makiwara...

:asian:
chufeng


----------



## jongman (Nov 10, 2002)

7SM,  Thanks for your feedback, and your interest. I learnt how to write html from a Complete Idiot's Guide! Suits me fine I guess, lol. It's been a few month's work so far but I'm putting a lot of time into learning this stuff. ( working part time helps ). After forteen years of training I thought the www would be a great way to 'spread the word' so I bought a computer and started writing the site the same day.
We've had a few changes to the look and I've removed all the slow-loading images etc. to make things run a bit smoother. It's very simple to uppdate and I suppose the only worry I will have is the size of the pages with all the archives but I'll deal with that as time goes on.....
Back on topic, I don't know how you guys will go in the U.S but I got in touch with a contact that supplies poles for the housing industry here in Oz. He talked to his mill about getting pine logs that were untreated and it worked out that he could get a certain size then cut it in two for two dummies. Sometimes I have had a few that split a little but they've been pretty good mostly. A lot of the talk is go for hardwood logs but honestly it is not required and if you're chiselling your own holes you will thank the gods you've selected pine. A good coat of stain and, as we say down here - Bob's your uncle!

http://redjunk.net/setup.html#dummy


----------



## theneuhauser (Nov 10, 2002)

> A good coat of stain and, as we say down here - Bob's your uncle!




what the heck does that mean?


----------



## jongman (Nov 10, 2002)

it means: you're ready to rumble, off you go, you're all set etc.:rofl:


----------



## 7starmantis (Nov 11, 2002)

I swear I need to live in Australia for a while just to get to hear all the great phrases you guys have!!  

7sm


----------



## jongman (Nov 11, 2002)

come on down, we have some excellent mantis teachers here too!


----------



## caesjong (Feb 28, 2011)

Checkout  My Jong.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=df8JvDG2Ods


Have made a few and posted this one on CL Philly

Thanks


----------

